# Endoscopic - Need assistance finding



## Jennifer_Allen (Nov 24, 2009)

Need assistance finding a CPT code for an *endoscopic* esophago-diverticulotomy with myotomy.  Found the open code which is 43130, but need endoscopic code.


----------



## tombull (Jun 30, 2010)

43499


----------

